# The mystery behind the iron addicts miami gym drug ring



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2017)

*THE MYSTERY BEHIND THE IRON ADDICTS MIAMI GYM DRUG RING*
*Published on Feb 26, 2017*

This is a look at the ongoing mystery behind the DEA drug bust of the drug ring involving the owners of IRON Addicts Gym, Miami. Mike Rashid Co-Owner of Iron Addicts MIAMI denies any wrong doing.. Was he involved. I take a closer look at the details of this case. CT Fletcher founder of Iron Addicts Gym denies any involvement of any kind. 

*PART 1*

https://youtu.be/EQbUAKbuvmk


*PART 2*

https://youtu.be/SIXtU7MzEj4


*PART 3 - NEW!*

https://youtu.be/Vmo539TmEX4


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 22, 2017)

This turd sounds like the ultimate wanna be documentary director trying to get his 15 minutes of fame, with his slow, methodical speech and monotone voice.

He was talking like he was in danger, mentioning any threats go to the FBI.

Dude, most of these clients are 40 something middle class dudes with families.  No Mexican Mafia is going to be hiding in your garage, loser.

Go catch some real criminals.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

